# the bone tones



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the bone tones from youtube


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I love this thing! Found it a while ago and asked him (in the comments below his youtube posting) how he got his servos to respond so FAST. No reply yet... 

I wonder if those jaws are offset with springs or...?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome!!

Those are cheap gemmy skulls. No servos. DC motors on springs. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

would he have made 4 tracks?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't think of any other way.

That's just too awesome! Helter Skelter by barbershop quartet skellieheads. The mind reels.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Doing two tracks was easy, but I haven't gotten around to trying more than 2. That'd be cool.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Got a response from Bill, the owner:

"Only the Grim And Jack Show uses servos in the skull. The Bone Tones are simple digital "on-off" motions and are driven by mini pneumatic cylinders, controlled by solinoid valves. Fast response, but less controll. Keep the system oiled and they will outlast servos by 10 years."

I learned somewhere that he does this stuff for a living (or used to).

I _knew _they couldn't be just DC motors or the like, and I'd never seen servos so active with that much throw.

Cool! Next Generation skull mechanics - food for thought y'all.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ditto ..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

food for thought for sure. thanks for posting the info.


----------

